# "Now Playing" in iTunes



## Hi-Bred (Sep 23, 2006)

It would be really great it Tivo could strike a deal with Apple to allow transferring recorded programs to the iTunes video library. I know there are a myriad of DRM issues involved, and one option would certainly be having payment required ($0.99 - $9.99, depending on the content).

This is already possible by hacking your Tivo and using the Tivo Tool (http://www.tivotool.com/), but I'm not that excited about hacking my Tivo.

Tivo, thanks for listening!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Unfortunately, Apple has not been willing to license their FairPlay DRM to anyone else. And that's the only way to put protected content into iTunes.

TiVo Desktop Plus 2.3a can auto-transcode shows into H.264 for the iPod, and you can add those converted shows into iTunes readily. But we probably won't see the full quality transfers in there.


----------

